# Starchoice, Expressvu Forums, Where?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I remember when there was a link at DBSForums.com a while back of the Canadian Satellite Forums but no longer notice them there. What are the links to those Canadian Satellite Forums?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Try this:

http://www.canadian-tv.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Jacob look in the Public bookmarks here or my profile bookmarks to Canadian satellite forums.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks. I am not sure if that is the one I had ran across before, it looked so similar to DBSDish/DBSForums, whichever was around at that time, where there was a link from there. If this isnt then this is another one to check out as well.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

....Here ya go www.virtualhelpelectronics.com/forum/

....You will likely get a quality answer to your questions about StarChoice mini-dish sat on Mr.Vh's forum.

Cheers!:hi:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks once again. Its interesting to see what people are doing up in Canada and other parts of the country and what channels they have.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=116415&highlight=Canadian+DBS+forum

Scroll down to second last post


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

Hmm...Some of those links that I posted some time ago in the AVS Forum are now dead.

....Anyway, I'm quite convinced that the CDN mini-dish systems are now better value than their US cousins....(yes I did have DirecTv for four years)

i.e......E+W US Nets + locals from across Canada for all subs
........100 audio channels....US Fms, CDN FM's+ 40 commercial free(*Choice)
.......newschannels galore(CNN, Headline News, CTV NewsNet, CBC Newsworld, MSNBC, BBC World, CNBC+ROBTV) (*Choice)
......excellent picture quality.
.....5.1 DD sound on movie channels
......zero rain fade(*Choice):hi:


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

... as posted above, http://www.canadian-tv.com/forums/, which is the current link to KuSat.com ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

The channel canada forum only talks about birds (starlings) now?
What happened?

http://forums.channelcanada.com/

Rich B


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rich b _
> The channel canada forum only talks about birds (starlings) now?
> What happened?
> 
> Rich B


That is an accurate description of the state of commercial broadcasters in Canada now - for the birds.

If it weren't for the excellent programming choices on the federal & provincial government owned services (CBC, TVO, Knowledge, Access etc) - Canadian tv would all be for the birds


----------



## keithb (Apr 17, 2002)

Forget the birds! Try www.channelcanada.com for news on Canadian television.


----------



## keithb (Apr 17, 2002)

For a list of digital channels in Canada and other canuck tv tidbits try: www.globeandmail.com/tv/digital


----------

